# RRP Job



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I just would like to know why someone who has lead and with these new changes interior/exterior. Would think for a second even tho it is a recession would anyone work for less money???


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Huh? Come again? read it three times and I still don't get it...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A: You have a customer that either knew prior or since has been educated about the RRP laws and wants you to work for less money than if the RRP was not a factor? 

B: You just looked at a RRP job and the other people bidding the job know about the RRP and is still doing it for less than you would have had the RRP not been a factor? 

C: I forgot what I was going to type, so just tell me!


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

lol sorry I was venting. Babbling no it seems more and more people want a discount think I should take a pay cut because its a reccession, Bills Dont go down only UP lead or not


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats the issue with the dip in the economic cycle. Prices are up, people hold on to their money cuz they are paying more for everything they use. Problem is so are you. So when you should be upping your prices, customers are looking to bring you down. 

But hey, the way our government has allowed most of our jobs to be exported to developing nations, it slowly causes labor to become a commodity. Everything will balance out when everybody in the world is working for $4/hour, which is what "free trade" amounts to. We think we are getting a great deal when we buy all this cheap crap made in china from walmart. People don't seem to understand that this won't last, because every purchase is equivalent to buying stock in taking more jobs offshore.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I got a good Laugh today at the store .A guy sees 3 painters in front of the store and he says you look like a bunch of bums. Unprofessional sweat pants nasty tee shirt. I am wearing my tee shirt and so is my helper. We jumped in the truck and i said to him you know he would bitch but still hire those guys instead of me because they are cheaper


----------

